# My handmade leather Kindle covers



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello all! I have sold fabric Kindle sleeves in my Artfire store for some time, and more recently added leather journals. I have now combined my two loves, and have made leather Kindle covers.

Here are a few pictures:

     

I know many of us enjoy having a "free floating" Kindle, so I've used Velcro to attach the Kindle to the cover:

 

Thanks for looking!

http://www.lindasgardensoaps.com


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, your leather covers are beautiful and very reasonably priced!  Silly question probably, but do you do anything in pink leather??  I really like your journals.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Patricia!  Thank you for the nice words!  I have never tried to make a pink cover.  I do have access to pink, but it's more of a paint than a dye, and I've never tried it.  I have silver of the same stuff I used once for the writing on a mock-up of Bilbo's "There and Back Again" book for my sister.  I'll have to try some on a piece of scrap leather and see how it behaves.  They have a baby pink and a hot pink.  What were you looking for?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I am impressed with your work and prices too, Linda.
Love the coasters and the journal covers. 
Do you ever put lined paper inserts in the journals?  I am hopeless writing without lines . . . 
Thanks - 
Lilith


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with Lillith, I would much prefer lined paper if you can get that.  And if you could make one in pink, the soft baby pink, I would definitely buy a journal made with that.  I think I would like the Celtic Heart design.  Have you ever tried to do a design similar to the Oberon DaVinci?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Lilith said:


> I am impressed with your work and prices too, Linda.
> Love the coasters and the journal covers.
> Do you ever put lined paper inserts in the journals? I am hopeless writing without lines . . .
> Thanks -
> Lilith


Hi Lilith,

The paper is 8.5" x 11" regular paper folded in half. Lines go the wrong way on regular lined paper. I've never seen lines going vertically, so when you fold in half they now go horizontally. (But if I did, I'd buy REAMS of it!) I could make a journal cover that you then insert a journal into. If you would like me to make one, I can go buy whatever you have access to (so you can get refills) and make it to fit. Of course, I'd have to add the cost of the journal, but the price of the cover would be the same. Let me know, and thank you for the complements!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree with Lillith, I would much prefer lined paper if you can get that. And if you could make one in pink, the soft baby pink, I would definitely buy a journal made with that. I think I would like the Celtic Heart design. Have you ever tried to do a design similar to the Oberon DaVinci?


Hi Patricia,

I will go buy some pink and put it on a piece of scrap leather and send you a picture. I work today, so it might be tomorrow. I'm just not sure if it would cover adequately, so I want to try before you buy. I have not tried to do anything similar to the DaVinci. I loooooove that design, but wouldn't want to try to "copy" something of theirs, especially such a popular design.

Off to search the web to see if I can find paper lined the right direction!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, these are the inserts I use in my Oberon journal. The insert that came with it was a hard cover, but the paper had no lines. So I bought these, I cut out the unlined paper from the hard cover and glued this inside it. Works for me! If the pink works out, can you make just a journal cover whereas I cut put one of these lined inserts in it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N19DII/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bjm319 (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice detail


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are _beautiful_ covers, GreenThumb!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the compliments!


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome.  I would like a black one for guys.  Put Saturn for a scifi fan or a sword for fantasy fans.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Linda, wanted to let you know I received my pink journal cover yesterday and I love it, thank you so much.  I haven't had a chance to take pictures yet, if you want to post the ones you took, I'm sure everybody would like to see them


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Patricia! I'm so glad you like it! Here's a pic...

Linda


----------

